

Facebook Deals/Google Offers - The new kind of online ads we will ignore - rishi

Any site with tons of eyeballs is trying a Groupon to monetize. It will totally work but the fun factor will slowly fade. These "deals" will be seen as advertisements and the mass public will start to ignore them.
======
rishi
I'm a little disappointed that Google Offers and Facebook Deals is really just
another Groupon clone.

------
vipivip
Someone should buy Groupon/Livingsocial.

